# Body hair



## Barbsjw (Feb 21, 2020)

How does everyone (women especially) feel about their body hair? I shave my legs and 'pits semi-regularly from late spring to early fall (April to October), but I ditch the razor for winter (last awhile here in Vermont), and I leave my bush completely natural.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Feb 22, 2020)

Nice idea for the summer months. I used to do that when I was in college. Oh, Vermont! Nice state to live in!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 22, 2020)

I keep my legs and pits shaved, nothing else.


----------



## loopytheone (Feb 23, 2020)

I shave my pits, and sometimes my lower legs. I used to shave my thighs too, but seriously, I have so much thigh now it would take forever and I've got better things to do, hah. I keep my downstairs trimmed to be neat and shave my butt crack coz I'm kinda a hairy beast, ahaha.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 26, 2020)

I only groom or remove hair above the shoulders. Between genetics, perimenopause, and 20+ years taking Spironolactone, I don't have much in the way of body hair anyway, so what little there is can stay.


----------



## Barbsjw (Mar 15, 2020)

One upside to this crisis: I'd normally be shaving this week for the 1st time in 5 months. I'm gonna need to take a weedwhacker to my 'pits!


----------



## landshark (Mar 16, 2020)

I have to do a little manscaping tomorrow. Tuesday my doc is doing an examination on a hernia I’ve had for a few years now and she needs to be able to see it! 

funny...it was my wife making me manscape in the first place that led to us discovering this hernia in the first place!


----------



## lonerolling (Apr 17, 2020)

hairy body is great because it serves as protection against the sun and gives warm when it's cold.


----------



## Barbsjw (May 30, 2020)

Even though I'm not going out much, decided that the weather was finally nice enough to celebrate by shaving my legs and armpits. DEAR GAWD, I get hairy during the winter! It's a minor miracle it all went down the drain okay!


----------



## Barbsjw (May 30, 2020)

@DazzlingAnna if I was someone who liked being smooth "down there", it would've been DISASTROUS!


----------



## Jay78 (May 30, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> Even though I'm not going out much, decided that the weather was finally nice enough to celebrate by shaving my legs and armpits. DEAR GAWD, I get hairy during the winter! It's a minor miracle it all went down the drain okay!


Legs cold lol, my face was when I shaved me beard!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 1, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> @DazzlingAnna if I was someone who liked being smooth "down there", it would've been DISASTROUS!



I can definitely say after my experience, it would be disastrous. Hair removal and I don't go hand in hand very well. My first attempt at waxing my eyebrows left me with three...one normal size and the other was split in the centre, so I had two baby eyebrow lines above my left eye. Hilarious. 

My attempt at waxing my legs was no better. I adhered myself to the floor and also to the newspaper that was to protect the floor. The wax crystallised, so I was picking it off with bits of my skin attached. Hilarious. 

The one and ONLY time I attempted to razor "down there", because I'd already set it on fire with hair removal cream, I cut myself and had blood pouring down my leg. DISASTROUS!


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 1, 2020)

@littlefairywren DAMN!! I've NEVER lived in a warm climate, so I could avoid shaving too much, PLUS as a feminist, I've never been big into shaving anyway.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 1, 2020)

I can't believe that I just now found this thread. I'm dyin'!


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 1, 2020)

@BigElectricKat why you dying?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 1, 2020)

@Barbsjw It just made me laugh to hear the shaving woes of some women. I guess I've never really put too much thought into it.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 1, 2020)

I mean, I understand about shaving legs, arm pits, and such. I suppose I just took for granted that most American women dealt with it as a part of life. I do concede that your European counterparts are sometimes less inclined t bother with it in some areas. And believe me, it's all good no matter which way you lean. It was just funny it was be reading it from a woman's perspective and how you all described it.


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah, we do that shit FOR YOU!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 2, 2020)

Barbsjw said:


> Yeah, we do that shit FOR YOU!


Yes, you want to see a freak out session from a man, don't shave for a few days and then get in the sack with them lol!


----------



## Jay78 (Jun 2, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Yes, you want to see a freak out session from a man, don't shave for a few days and then get in the sack with them lol!


You want a freak out session try waxing me lol! OUCH


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2020)

I like being smooth. I’ve just gotten used to the hassle of shaving over the years. I shave every time I shower and so it’s a pretty quick process. I don’t do it for my husband either.


----------



## Corey (Jun 2, 2020)

@littlefairywren I am all too familiar with your story of the wax crystallizing. When my sister was getting her cosmetology license she asked to wax me. I was about to take a week long beach vacation with my boyfriend and so I thought, “What a great idea!” It was not a great idea. The wax crystallized and when she waxed my bikini line MY GOD I think I passed out and had to be resuscitated. My inner thighs were black and purple for a month from bruising. My thighs made it seem like I was a freak in the sheets.  We still laugh about it.

Moral of the story is, do not allow your sister who overflowed the dishwasher with bubbles due to using the wrong dish soap to ever wax your body.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Jun 2, 2020)

I shave everything, even in the winter (cause even then someone is still gonna see it..... wink wink lol). Also, I feel cleaner when I've shaved for some reason.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 3, 2020)

Corey said:


> @littlefairywren I am all too familiar with your story of the wax crystallizing. When my sister was getting her cosmetology license she asked to wax me. I was about to take a week long beach vacation with my boyfriend and so I thought, “What a great idea!” It was not a great idea. The wax crystallized and when she waxed my bikini line MY GOD I think I passed out and had to be resuscitated. My inner thighs were black and purple for a month from bruising. My thighs made it seem like I was a freak in the sheets.  We still laugh about it.
> 
> Moral of the story is, do not allow your sister who overflowed the dishwasher with bubbles due to using the wrong dish soap to ever wax your body.



Oh wow! Legs are bad enough when the wax crystallises, but your bikini line wins haha. You poor thing! My sister has never assisted me to wax (probably should have), but each time she's cut my hair she's cut each of my ears. I should just let all my body hairs do their own thing considering how much of a train-wreck my attempts at hair removal tend to be. 

Unfortunately I do love the feeling after hair removal, so I just have to be careful. I think it's just me and sharp/hot objects, because each time I cook I'll either cut or burn myself. I set my sleeve on fire once, but that's another story.


----------



## Corey (Jun 3, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I set my sleeve on fire once, but that's another story.



I love stories...


----------



## Barrett (Jun 3, 2020)

I have my beard. I like my beard. I can be (and have been, twice) talked into shaving it off, but the person who asks must be very special.
I have always been very particular about the hair on my head; naturally-curly, which I have worn long for almost all of my life (very grumpy about the prospect of getting haircuts), up until somewhat recently.

My "normal" look:


Spoiler












"Recent" look:


Spoiler











When I started working in a foundry at the beginning of 2019, especially when I was working in the Melt Shop as custodian of the molten metal, and wearing a hard-hat all day long, I started to get tired of looking like a drowned rat every time I took off my hard-hat, so I went extreme (much like when I gain weight), and I cut most of it off.
Well, I had a lady-barber cut it off the first couple of times, then I learned how to cut it like this, myself, because my work schedule stopped being in sync with hers.
For the first time in my life, I actually like having short (crew-cut with a fade) hair.
I've been lazy during the lockdown, so my hair has started growing back out in my recent pics.
Crew-cuts are absolutely no fuss in the mornings. Where as before, there was product and a hair-dryer involved. Not that I ever minded that (especially after all of the compliments I get from women, and sometimes having one of them run their fingers through it), but it does save time in the mornings not having to deal with all of the hair management.

With regard to body hair, I don't consider myself to be extremely hairy (I mean, I have noticeable body hair, any of my shirtless pictures around here will show that), but I'm not one of those guys who look like they are wearing a shirt when they aren't. (For which I am thankful.)
So I don't obsess over it, really.
I did, however, shave my armpits for awhile during a particularly hellaciously hot summer several years ago. I did it at first just to see if it would help with dealing with the heat, but I repeated it for awhile because I noticed that doing so stopped the wet underarm area in my shirts thing. I was kinda self-conscious about lifting my arms while at work (back when I worked in an office with mostly women).
I also shaved my nether-region a couple of times, but despite it helping with the end-of-day jungle funk when disrobing, the several nicks to sensitive structures made it more trouble than it was worth.

Oh, and I've tried the waxing thing (had it done). Once.
On the back of my neck, and between my eyebrows.

Never again.

The area between my eyebrows isn't that bad (my sister has a thicker "unibrow" than I do). Waste of time.

The back of my neck was a frakking nightmare. It gave me a migraine. So definitely never again.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 3, 2020)

Corey said:


> I love stories...



Okey dokey 

A long time ago when I was married and in a new house, I decided to have my in-laws over for dinner. I spent the day doing the whole cleaning and cooking thing. The problem was that this was my first time adjusting to a gas stove. All was going well and I was running early, so I went upstairs to get all tizzied up and came downstairs feeling pretty in a lace top with bell sleeves. Channelling Nigella Lawson I was swanning about with my stupid sleeves and decided to stir my French casserole, thus placing my sleeve in the flame. I am a slow mover (even then), but I ran about flapping my arm wildly as I realised the food smelled weirdly like burning fabric. I flew past my shocked husband and straight into the bathroom and stuck my arm into the toilet and flushed. A lot! As I came out in a sweaty one sleeved mess my guests arrived.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 4, 2020)

I’ve always heard if you shave your legs but don’t get laid that night a Unicorn dies........... be careful my friends


----------



## Barbsjw (Jun 4, 2020)

"If you don't shave, you must behave."


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Sonic Purity (Jun 6, 2020)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Yes, you want to see a freak out session from a man, don't shave for a few days and then get in the sack with them lol!



Ummm well um… Yes, smooth legs can be an amazingly wonderful sensation. But anyone shaving parts of themselves for a lover rather than themselves may want to check in first with that lover.

Back in 1996 i was connecting with my first actual BBW love. Internet romance: Maine (her) to California (me). alt.sex.fat, emails, very long phone calls—long, involved romantic story.

Early in this process when things were looking serious for us getting together for a whirlwind one week extended live-together first date, she warned me: “I’m hirsute. I have dark hairy arms” (and hair other places).

“Yeah, OK; i get it: hairy arms and facial hair. Check.”

“No, I don’t think you understand. My arms are dark, thick, and hairy, like the hairiest dentist’s arms you’ve ever seen.” (Her father was a dentist, hence the analogy i’m guessing.)

“Your arms are thick with hair and the hair is dark, correct?”

“Yes. And you’re OK with that?!”

“Mmm, sure” (shoulder shrug, invisible during the voice phone call).

So she takes a week’s vacation and flies out. Adventures happen, ups and downs, lots of love and laughs, a few tears. Long involved romantic story, with doubts and uncertainties esp. once she returned home and i started working at Apple and fell into SSBBW Tech Nerd Heaven of a sort (and utterly failed to participate in any of that).

* *
Fast-forward to a few months later. We committed to living together, in California. Flew to Maine, met her ginormous-in-number (to me at least) Catholic family of 9 siblings + her (she’s #7), lots of other adventures culminating in a romantic and mildly wild U.S. highways (not Interstates) road trip back west to move her and her stuff out.

So we’re living together and settling in, getting further used to each other and each other’s bodies. I confess right here and now to you all here on Dimensions that i did the nearly unthinkable: _i asked her to change her body to suit my preferences_.

Specifically, i struggled with the mismatch between her smooth legs and her hairy arms, which were exactly as she described them: hairy dark and muscular. Along with her big puffy hands that i liked to squeeze as i made _Whoopa Whoopa_ sound effects (as though her hand was bulging like a balloon with each squeeze), her arms were thick and muscular in a way that along with the hair made them absolutely indistinguishable from BHM arms.

My request was along the lines of: “I don’t care whether you start shaving your arms or stop shaving your legs, but i’d _really_ like it if your arms and legs to match” (in terms of hair growth).

You get exactly one guess which she picked.

…

…

The leg stubble proved a bit annoying as it grew out, though once past the stubble stage, she found things were OK. Other than she felt mortified if anyone other than me saw her hairy legs (yet never minded that everyone saw her hairy arms in the short sleeve shirts she very reasonably preferred), ergo long pants were in her mind mandatory whenever she went out in public for many years.

I had no trouble whatsoever lavishing caressing affectionate love on her hairy arms, legs, and anywhere else. As one who doesn’t enjoy shaving and avoids doing so every single day, i considered it a feature that she too had beard stubble. It was romantic (to me at least) rubbing our stubbly chins together affectionately.

The funny part (at least to me)?: apparently her leg hair follicles gave up, not all that many months or maybe a year after she ceased shaving. We haven’t been lovers or platonic affectionate or anything involving physical contact nor emotional support or any of that for well over a decade, but we’re still friends and housemates, so i still see her legs. They’re almost totally smooth—no shaving involved. She long ago got over the long pants restriction, and has freely worn shorts for years now. The ’stache and beard hair follicles have not given up, and all still get tweezed. The arms have never been touched, remaining as gloriously darkly hairy today as 24 years ago.


----------



## Corey (Jun 8, 2020)

@Barrett, I’m a sucker for curls, but I like your crew cut on you! And a beard. Always a beard.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Sep 24, 2020)

I only shave my legs and armpits


----------



## Barbsjw (Nov 1, 2020)

Starting to get cold again, and I'm not going out much.

Time to get hairy again.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 1, 2020)

Due to becoming a single again, I'm putting the shaving on hold. I love feeling all soft and smooth, but who cares hehe.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 2, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> Due to becoming a single again, I'm putting the shaving on hold. I love feeling all soft and smooth, but who cares hehe.


What is wrong with me that I find this somewhat intriguing?


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 2, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> What is wrong with me that I find this somewhat intriguing?


You're finding it somewhat intriguing that I'm going to resemble a Hobbit very shortly? LOL! That in itself is intriguing.


----------



## Sonic Purity (Nov 2, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> You're finding it somewhat intriguing that I'm going to resemble a Hobbit very shortly? LOL! That in itself is intriguing.


Puts a whole other spin on the concept of furry than one finds over at, say, Fur Affinity.

Fuzzy Wuzzy was… plush!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Nov 3, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> You're finding it somewhat intriguing that I'm going to resemble a Hobbit very shortly? LOL! That in itself is intriguing.


IKR! As I recall, there were a couple cute Hobbit girls in LOTR.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 9, 2021)

In the shower, I laughed because my pubic hair has become pubic pelt!


----------



## penguin (Apr 12, 2021)

I haven’t shaved anything in years. It can be nice feeling smooth everywhere, but it’s too much effort and I like my body hair. I did use some of that magic powder stuff on my pubes last year for the guy I was seeing, but I’ve let things go back to natural.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 12, 2021)

Nothing wrong with natural! I think of it as an adventure!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 12, 2021)

penguin said:


> I haven’t shaved anything in years. It can be nice feeling smooth everywhere, but it’s too much effort and I like my body hair. I did use some of that magic powder stuff on my pubes last year for the guy I was seeing, but I’ve let things go back to natural.


How did you find the powder, penguin?
I've used a "sensitive skin" depilatory cream made for that area (supposedly), and it burns like a mother! Maybe I'm overly sensitive though.


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> How did you find the powder, penguin?
> I've used a "sensitive skin" depilatory cream made for that area (supposedly), and it burns like a mother! Maybe I'm overly sensitive though.



I bought it off eBay! It was about $25 for the gold (which apparently doesn’t smell as much as the regular).


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 13, 2021)

penguin said:


> I bought it off eBay! It was about $25 for the gold (which apparently doesn’t smell as much as the regular).


I will have a wee look see. I kind of meant how did it work for you? I've yet to find the best method for removing hair there, but I persist because it's a personal preference, although the colder weather is making me reconsider any hair removal at the moment.


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> I will have a wee look see. I kind of meant how did it work for you? I've yet to find the best method for removing hair there, but I persist because it's a personal preference, although the colder weather is making me reconsider any hair removal at the moment.



lol oops. Once I got the consistency right (it should be a paste), it was easy to apply and came off easily with a damp cloth. I had gloves on during it so it wouldn’t wreck my nails, and given that I started with completely natural it did a decent job.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 13, 2021)

@penguin how drastically did you groom?


----------



## penguin (Apr 13, 2021)

I took all my pubes off.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 13, 2021)

*@penguin WOW! When you grew it back out, how long did that take? The ingrown hairs must've SUCKED!*


----------



## penguin (Apr 14, 2021)

I didn’t have any ingrown hairs. The regrowth stopped being annoying after the first couple of days. I didn’t pay much attention to how long it took to grow back, but it would’ve been a couple of months ago


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 27, 2021)

The nice weather inspired me to shave, to celebrate spring. I last shaved mid-pregnancy, so the hormones I've been producing has made me FURRY! It was a mini-production shaving my legs, pits weren't as bad, just tedious.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 27, 2021)

Whenever I try hair removal creams, they never seem to work, or are patchy. I wish they did work though because shaving always makes my legs bleed and I can't wax.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 27, 2021)

@loopytheone why can't you wax?


----------



## AuntHen (Apr 27, 2021)

While everyone is entitled to their own feelings and choices in regards to their personal body hair, I for one just gave up on removing it for the most part (except for my armpits). I also made the decision that if it "grosses out" someone I am dating/considering dating, etc., then they are not for me. If someone tries to tell me that it's bad hygiene, I just remind them that 1) it's natural 2) does that mean all the hairy men have bad hygiene?


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 27, 2021)

I can't wax due to a combination of super fragile/sensitive skin and, well, I experience pain differently to most people. Usually less than most people, but for some reason, trying to pull out even one of my leg hairs in excruciating. I had laser hair removal on my legs once and it was the most painful experience of my life by far.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 27, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> While everyone is entitled to their own feelings and choices in regards to their personal body hair, I for one just gave up on removing it for the most part (except for my armpits). I also made the decision that if it "grosses out" someone I am dating/considering dating, etc., then they are not for me. If someone tries to tell me that it's bad hygiene, I just remind them that 1) it's natural 2) does that mean all the hairy men have bad hygiene?


I've had someone complain about my wintery leg fluff, but when I suggested that they shave their own legs, the topic was shut down rather quickly. I do it because I want to, but not because some fella thinks it's what I "should" do.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 27, 2021)

loopytheone said:


> I can't wax due to a combination of super fragile/sensitive skin and, well, I experience pain differently to most people. Usually less than most people, but for some reason, trying to pull out even one of my leg hairs in excruciating. I had laser hair removal on my legs once and it was the most painful experience of my life by far.


I have the same sensitivity issues, loopy, particularly my lower legs. I've tried to use one of those machines that wrenches the hair out, but I got no further than a five centimetre patch before I could stand it no longer. It felt like my ankle was on fire. I feel your pain, hon.


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 27, 2021)

AuntHen said:


> While everyone is entitled to their own feelings and choices in regards to their personal body hair, I for one just gave up on removing it for the most part (except for my armpits). I also made the decision that if it "grosses out" someone I am dating/considering dating, etc., then they are not for me. If someone tries to tell me that it's bad hygiene, I just remind them that 1) it's natural 2) does that mean all the hairy men have bad hygiene?


I suffer from hormone and thyroid issues so sometimes I've had to use a little eyebrow razor on my chin even.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 27, 2021)

@AuntHen I TOTALLY agree everyone is entitled to their own opinion. And YES, any guy who thinks female body hair is unhygienic is a hypocrite.


----------



## Barbsjw (Apr 27, 2021)

And I will reiterate: Roger has ALWAYS loved and embraced my furry body. He loves running his fingers through it, especially during sex.


----------

